# Promeris Flea Preventative



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

just pulled this off my K-9 Amber Alert: 

Can't verify the facts here, but I am always hesitant to try "new" flea/tick products until they've been on the market awhile and I check with my emergency vet friends. 
I do wonder why she lists herself as a Welsh breeder but put the product on Huskies and a Golden(?) 

Anyway, I'm sure you all would rather be safe than sorry. Anyone who is/does use this product please report your results. 

This is the posting:




Guess this is a "heads up" about a new product on the market called 
Promeris, maufactured by Ft. Dodge. 
beth 

> This is a very important message to my family & friends who have 
> dogs-cats--and to alert you to the hazard of using a new Flea & Tick 
> Preventative called ProMeris http://www.promeris .com/consumer/ . 
> 
> 
> This is a new product designed to be a more effective product than 
other 
> flea/tick treatments that was just released this year. It is available 
> thru a vet and not currently on-line. I got ProMeris this week for my 7 
> dogs (6 Huskies & 1 Golden-Airedale) , and the results were 
debilitating 
> for nearly all of them-including me. Since my incident this week, my 
vet 
> has pulled it from distribution and alerted the manufacturer, Fort 
Dodge . 
> 
> 
> Here are my results: Within less than 2 hours after applying, 4 of 
my dogs 
> had vomited from 2-4 times, 3 were disoriented and stumbling, 1 was 
> dragging his back leg, 1 was salivating. I had very similar symptoms 
like 
> an allergic reaction-my lips were swollen, eyes very red, mucous 
membranes 
> such as eyes, nose, and mouth were stinging. I was very disoriented- 
dizzy 
> equilibrium and not able to drive. To make this a short story-all 7 
of my 
> dogs were admitted to the hospital for veterinarian care, and 3 of them 
> remained for care, IV fluids and observation for 24 hours. I was in the 
> emergency room. I'm home now and so are the dogs. We're all feeling 
much 
> better. Vet bills were over $2,500 and Fort Dodge is paying for 
these. Not 
> only can the product cause this reaction, it has a highly noxious odor 
> that permeated the house and is just starting to dissipate after 3 
days. 
> 
> 
> Your dogs/cats might not have the same reaction, but given my 
experience-I 
> wanted to help you all become well-educated about the product. 

Kathryn L. Leinthall 
Kalein T Welsh Terriers


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I'm becoming less and less fond of Ft. Dodge........


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

There was a lunch at the vet school with a Ft. Dodge rep (who was a vet), who recommended vaccinating field trial dogs twice year because "they're under more stress and have greater chance of exposure." Ugh... ](*,)](*,)](*,)

Thanks for the heads up on Promeris though. I've seen the ads and am always on the lookout for new stuff to try (or not to try, as the case may be).


----------



## Matthew Grubb (Nov 16, 2007)

What is a "k9 Amber Alert"???


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

It's a Yahoo group that gives daily postings of missing dogs.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Perhaps Ms. Leinthall is not the origional poster of this message. I have seen it making the rounds with no names at the end, and different ones as well.

I have no love for chemicals or this company, but it does seem a suspicious e-mail to me.

I really doubt that Fort Dodge is paying for anything...but that is just me.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Jennifer Coulter said:


> Perhaps Ms. Leinthall is not the origional poster of this message. I have seen it making the rounds with no names at the end, and different ones as well.
> 
> I have no love for chemicals or this company, but it does seem a suspicious e-mail to me.
> 
> I really doubt that Fort Dodge is paying for anything...but that is just me.


Actually, they do typically pay and some of the better companies do so gladly. Especially since it's a newer product. I have no idea if they did in this particular case, but...the more reputable companies want to know about this kind of stuff. Besides, threats of law suits sometimes get papers shuffling and checks written a little faster.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Actually, they do typically pay and some of the better companies do so gladly. Especially since it's a newer product. I have no idea if they did in this particular case, but...the more reputable companies want to know about this kind of stuff. Besides, threats of law suits sometimes get papers shuffling and checks written a little faster.



I just would have thought that having your expensive vet bills payed would have come with some kind of agreement not to slander the company (or even talk about the issue) over the internet. Some other big cases with chemical companies come to mind....

Nice to hear that companies do pay out for these kinds of things so readily. I never would have imagined such a thing. I obviously have very little trust in big companies to do the right thing. Do people whos dogs have vaccine reactions often have success in having the manufacturer pay vet bills? If so that is a good thing.

I have no doubt that dogs and poeple have reactions to such chemicals, especially new ones as you say. When 7 out of 7 dogs are admitted to hospital and the human too, it makes you wonder what kind of testing they do. If true it would suggest a bad batch I would think. Very scary. No recalls yet... I have heard of people using this product with no problems as well.


Boy do I feel lucky to live in a place with no fleas!


----------



## Becky Shilling (Jul 11, 2006)

I remember years ago when Hartz came out with a flea spray (can't remember the name now) that was supposed to be the latest and greatest. We started seeing cats by the dozens with bleeding into the lungs, severe resp. distress, ect. Quite a few deaths. Hartz did I believe pay a few people's bills, pulled the product and then promptly re-released it with a nice shiny WARNING label on it.


One ER vet I worked for has a great old dip bottle in his collection. It has in big red letters


FOR USE ON FARM DOGS ONLY!!!!


----------



## marcy bukkit (Oct 4, 2007)

> Vet bills were over $2,500 and Fort Dodge is paying for
> these.
> Not only can the product cause this reaction, it has a highly noxious odor that permeated the house and is just starting to dissipate after 3 days.


Something struck me as a bit off with this message the first time I read it. It might be in the statement that Fort Dodge is paying the vet bill - less than three days after they became ill.

If a company like FD were confronted with such an adverse reaction, I would imagine that before they agreed to pay anything there would be extensive testing and several discussions with lawyers.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

good point marcy.


----------

